# butt in the air (but spayed)



## agoodkittyowner (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi, I have had my kitty for about 2 months now. She was an abandoned cat that I took in. I actually spent about $1000 to get her all fixed up and healthy at the vet when I first took her in. She is a really small cat and I thought she was a kitten but the vet said she had her adult teeth and estimated her to be about 18 months old. 

Anyways, when I pet her and rub her down her back she always sticks her butt up really high in the air. It's actually really cute and amusing but I was wondering if any of your cats do this? From all of the searches I have done I have only seen posts or webpages mentioning that cats that are in heat do this. She was pregnat when I got her but the vet spayed her so it can't be that. I was just wondering if anyone has heard anything else like this?


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

ALL of my cats have done this, male and female. I've never quite understood why, but they were spayed and nuetered rather late. That may be the cause of it.. I'm not really sure.


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

agoodkittyowner: This has nothing to do with her being spayed, it is a non sexual act. But it is natural, all cats do this, specially if you run your hand on it's back down to her tail they all arch up a little.

Now if a kitty sticks there butt in your face, that's a good sign, that's the cat feeling comfortable enough around you and saying "here, get to know me!" because, you know, cats sniff butts just like dogs to help with "identity" if you will.
Consider it a privilege, even if you don't like cat butt


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I was told that the area just above the tail is the "kitty ecstasy spot." My male cat does not respond if I pet him there, but all the girls put their butts in the air. If I pet Yoda there for any extended amount of time, she will put her tongue in and out of her mouth real fast--it is hilarious!! :lol:


----------

